# Can Foreigners buy Commercial Real Estate?



## Hewtft (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi, are there any restrictions on the purchase of commercial real estate by foreigners? 

I also have the same question for multiunit residential, a.k.a. apartment buildings. In America, multi-units with five or more units actually require commercial financing.

Thanks for any insights.


----------



## RAKA1 (Nov 12, 2013)

SonnyCooL said:


> yes you can purchase any commercial property here .... but it still depend on state and min purchase.
> for example penang requires MIN rm 1 million for foreigner


yea same thing in KL too, the minimum limit has just increased from 0.5 Mil to 1 Mill.


----------



## jocelynkvs (Jun 24, 2014)

yes. depends on state government.
johor is min 1mil and must at least a 3 storey shop lot for commercial. this is what my agent told me. i am scouting around too.


----------

